# [SOLVED] Unable to launch Iphoto.



## Lvlv52 (Feb 25, 2012)

I am a MacbookPro user and I cannot open the Iphoto application. When I try to open it only the banner at the top appears and nothing else. I have the lasted version of Iphoto and yet i still cannot open it  :sad:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Unable to launch Iphoto.*

If if any of this resolves your issue:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3694530?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Lvlv52 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Unable to launch Iphoto.*

It worked! Thanks so much!


----------

